# Schnittwunden



## HITMAN (19. Mai 2002)

Hallo!

Wie könnte man Schnittwunden machen? 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne idee?

mfg Hitman


----------



## cocoon (19. Mai 2002)

Hier mal gucken, und evtl. hier und hier.

Ansonsten könntest Du noch folgendes probieren: Such Dir 'n Bild von irgend'nem tiefen Riss, z.B. einen Erdriss, oder ein Riss in 'nem Polster o.ä. Das lässt sich mit den Ebenenmodi, Tonwertkorrekturen und ein wenig Feinarbeit bestimmt als Schnittwunde (wahrscheinlich einer ziemlich krassen ) verkaufen..


----------



## cocoon (19. Mai 2002)

*Beispiel*

Das angehängte Bild ist mal 'n Beispiel für die im letzten Abschnitt vorgeschlagene Methode. Ist natürlich nicht perfekt, aber soll ja auch nur exemplarisch dafür gelten, dass man so durchaus brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen kann.
Habe zunächst mal bei de Bildersuche von google nach "Erosion" gesucht und letztlich dieses Bild genommen. Das hab' ich dann zunächst auf den Finger gelegt und ein wenig gedreht und gestreckt, sodass ich ein paar schön lange Schnitte hatte. Davon habe ich mich für einen markanten entschieden. Da dieser nicht ganz drauf war (abgeschnitten, da das Foto irgendwann aufhörte), habe ich das Bild nochmal kopiert, um 180° gedreht und beide Kopien so an den Kanten übereinandergelegt, dass es fast nach einem durchgehenden Riss aussah. Mit 'ner Ebenenmaske hab' ich die zweite Kopie ausgeblendet, dann sah es nach einem durchgehenden Ross aus. Beide Ebenen zusammengefügt, wieder eine Ebenenmaske drauf und alle anderen Risse entfernt, sodass nur der eine zu sehen war. Diesen hab' ich dann entsprechend der Hautfarbe gefärbt (Ebene drüber, diese komplett eingefärbt und Ebenemodus auf "Farbe" gestellt) und den Ebenemodus auf "Hartes Licht" gestellt.

(Das Foto der Hand mit der Kippe ist von Inertia)


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. Mai 2002)

*Noch ein Beispiel*

Auch wenn mir dein Bild schon sehr gut gefällt, cocoon, hier noch mal ein etwas blutigeres Beispiel. Der ursprüngliche Riss ist aus einer Baumrinde. Diese eingefärbt; ein paar Blutgerinnsel und verfeinerungen auf einer "farbig nachbelichten" Ebene hinzugefügt und hier das (zugegebenermaßen noch ein wenig unnatürliche) Ergebnis:


----------

